# نص فدان في الاسكندرية للبيع على 3 شوارع شركة شمس اسكندرية



## layanalhussin (10 نوفمبر 2013)

مساحة الارض1800 متر بحرى تطل على شارع 10متر بطول15.5 متر قبلى تطل على شارع 8متر بطول15.5 متر شرقى تطل على جار بطول116 متر غربى تطل على شارع7 متر بطول 116 متر مساحات تبدا من 100 متر مواقع مخصصة لبناء الفلل للاستعلام 01278040500 01210006241 01000605863

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsMngKg7Igj3Rxm8ikJQIew?feature=watch
sun alex
www.youtube.com























:sm89:


----------

